# Edgar T. Westbury's "Unicorn"



## Mainer (May 14, 2012)

I've scattered various photos of my "Unicorn" build around the forum as I've answered questions, but I don't think I've ever set up a note dedicated to it. I'll try to collect the other photos here so they are all in one place.

For now, just to prove I'm actually working on it although progress is glacially slow, here's a photo of the connecting rod that I finished today. The surface finish on the fork isn't as bad as it looks in the photo.

Parkinson's disease makes working in the shop a slow process, but I'm glad I can still do it at all. And, as I think Errol Groff said, "It's a hobby. It's _supposed _to take a long time."


----------



## Mainer (May 14, 2012)

Here are a couple more photos:


----------



## ProdEng (May 14, 2012)

That's a very good looking engine, look forward to some more pics.

Jan


----------



## vcutajar (May 15, 2012)

Hi Steve

I will be following also.

Vince


----------



## steamer (May 15, 2012)

Nice Mainer!......I'll be watching too!
 :bow:
Dave


----------



## lazylathe (May 15, 2012)

One more thing to Google today!!! ;D

Looks great so far Mainer!
Take your time and it will get done!
I love the curve on those crank supports!!! Very sexy looking!

Andrew


----------



## Mainer (May 15, 2012)

One part that gave me fits was the cylinder support bracket. Here are some photos of that. 

I like lots of measurements on drawings, so I often re-draw parts and dimension them to death, as you can see in the PDF drawing. Aside from giving me every conceivable dimension I might need when machining, I find that the act of drawing the part gives me a better sense of what it needs to be.

Holding the casting was somewhat of a challenge. The 3rd photo shows the casting mounted on a rectangular block at some stage of the proceedings to make it easier to hold onto.












View attachment CylinderSupportBracket.pdf


----------



## Mainer (May 15, 2012)

Here is a photo of the Reeves professionally-built version.

One thing I'm trying to do is make the fasteners as correct to scale as I can, since that adds so much realism to a model. To that end I made some 6-40 "heavy pattern" nuts, as shown in the 2nd photo. The fine thread is closer to scale than a coarse thread. For instance, to be truly to scale a 1"-8 thread at 1/8 scale ought to be a #5-64. #6 is 1/8 scale of about a 1.1"" dia. bolt and it too probably ought to be 64tpi. I'm not sure that would look correct though. 6-40 looks "right" to me.


----------



## RonGinger (May 15, 2012)

> Holding the casting was somewhat of a challenge. The 3rd photo shows the casting mounted on a rectangular block at some stage of the proceedings to make it easier to hold onto.



Norm Jones, in the NEMES group has shown several castings like this where he first flattens the bottom surface, then bolts the casting to a block or plate and never removes it until the part is done. That gives him some accurate reference lines to work to, and if the job needs to be turned over to a new position in the vise he still has that reference.


----------



## Mainer (May 15, 2012)

A couple more and I'll give up for a while. These two show the current state of affairs. To go are piston, piston rod, crosshead, big end bearing, slide valve, valve rod, eccentric, and assorted other details.


----------



## lazylathe (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the mock up shots Mainer!
It looks great!!
I managed to find a video of one on youtube and it is quite impressive!!! ;D

Great work so far!!!

Andrew


----------



## vcutajar (May 15, 2012)

Steve

A mighty fine looking engine you will have there. From where did you get the castings?

Vince


----------



## fcheslop (May 15, 2012)

Hi Steve,fantastic looking engine she will be something to be proud of when finished.
best wishes Frazer


----------



## Mainer (May 15, 2012)

My best friend bought the castings from Reeves several years ago, then he died in 2007. I bought the castings from his son and have been pecking away at them ever since.

Jack (the son) is currently on a motorcycle trip on a 38hp 1969 Ural with a sidecar, except he took the sidecar body off the frame, bolted on some 2x12 planks, loaded a Suzuki motorcycle on the planks, and drove the rig from Massachusetts to Georgia to deliver the Suzuki to a friend of his in Savannah. It's been quite a trip. You can read about it here: http://www.wizid.me 
The Ural has proven to be a tad bit unreliable, to phrase things as positively as I can. Fortunately, Jack is a talented and ingenious guy and has risen to the occasion magnificently. I hope you read his account of the trip. It's quite a yarn.

I mention this because in this enterprise Jack reminds me greatly of his dad.


----------



## dsquire (May 15, 2012)

Mainer

I have spent the last few hours reading of Jacks ongoing saga of his motorcycle trip. Thanks for sharing that link with us.

It is a nice job that you are doing on the "Unicorn". I'll be watching as it progresses.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Mainer (Jun 11, 2012)

Just to prove I'm still working on this, albeit slowly, here's a photo of the big end bearing I just finished. About halfway through I wished I had taken a series of photos showing how I dealt with the casting...but I didn't. Maybe I will for the next casting, so people can tell me all sorts of easier way to do it. 

The proportions of the finished part seem "off" to me, though it's made to the drawing dimensions. I hope the drawing is correct. If I discover a problem when the time comes for assembly, it shouldn't be too difficult to fabricate a replacement for the casting from barstock. I'm not particularly concerned, though it would be annoying.

Anyway, here it is:


----------



## steamer (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice job Mainer! Those caps can be tricky to get right.

 :bow:

Dave


----------



## vcutajar (Jun 12, 2012)

Still here folowing your progress Steve. Looking good.

Vince


----------

